# Mavs sign guard/forward Felipe Lopez



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Dallas Mavericks announced today they have signed guard/forward Felipe Lopez. As per club policy, terms of the contract were not disclosed.

Lopez (6-5, 195) has averaged 5.8 points, 2.4 rebounds and 1.0 assists in 16.6 minutes per game in his four-year NBA career. Lopez last played with the Minnesota Timberwolves in 2001-02. He missed the entire 2002-03 season after suffering a torn ACL and MCL in preseason. His best season was in 2000-01 when he averaged 7.9 points, 3.3 rebounds and 1.5 assists in 22.4 points per game. The guard/forward was the first Dominican to play in the NBA.

Lopez was selected by the San Antonio Spurs in the first round of the 1998 NBA Draft (24th overall pick) but was traded on draft night to the Vancouver Grizzlies along with Carl Herrera for guard Antonio Daniels. He played with the Washington Wizards before signing with the Timberwolves.

Lopez played collegiately at St. John’s and finished his college career ranked third on the all-time scoring list with 1,927 points (trailing only NBA players Chris Mullin and Malik Sealy) and sixth in Big East history with 1,222 conference points. He currently ranks seventh in steals, 14th in assists, and 20th in rebounds, and holds the St. John's record for most 3-pointers made in a single season (60) and in a career (148).


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

This guy was the nation's #1 player coming out of high school. 

Sports Illustrated put him on the cover of their mag and named him the top freshman in the country.

And now he's getting picked off the waivers by the Mavs who are stacked at the wing position with Stack, Quis, Finley, and Howard.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well one reason is because he pretty much had a career ending injury:sigh:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

When was this? Was it before he entered the NBA? Because he hasn't done much since then.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> When was this? Was it before he entered the NBA? Because he hasn't done much since then.


yep he was the number one highschool recruit in the country before he went to st johns


----------

